

Show HN: App Web - Discover New & Similar Apps via D3.js - diziet
https://appstorerankings.net/node/discover-new-apps-for-iphone-and-ipad.html

======
DrinkWater
How is this supposed to work? All the apps i find have no graph

~~~
diziet
I'm sorry if something is going wrong -- are you clicking on the dropdown to
select an app after the apps show up? What apps are you trying?

